# Hepl need on estimate/guilde lines



## TAKE PRIDE I.Y.W (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello fellow member's
I have been doing d/w work on my own projects for some time,the quality of my work is as a professional quality not a D.I.Y ER,I take a lot of pride in my work.I was ask by a customer to replace his ceiling 12x12 and do a few vertical seam repairs.I am not asking for anyone to estimate my work,just a little guide lines to put me in the ballpark? The ceiling has crown molding that needs r/r.I have all and I mean "ALL" the tools and equipment to do the work.Seam repair? ceiling repair? Thank You for your input.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Hours times rate plus profit plus materials


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

yea, things 'small' like this, especially repair work......price per hour like darren mentions above.

i'd say $75/ hr is a good base to start at.

(that 75 rate includes materials, labor as well)


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

be kind ******, he's new. welcome TP!


----------



## TAKE PRIDE I.Y.W (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank You for your in put. this gives me some guide lines to go by. the hardest part of this job is removing the crown molding and replacing it with out damaging it.I'm in unchartered waters here.With time and T.L.C I'll do my best to make it right.Always treat the job just like you would if it was at your own home,that's what I always preach to the guys.


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

If you are doing the job yourself with a helper make sure everyone makes their days pay. Jobs like this I would price out at 60-7- $ a sheet. Good luck!


----------



## TAKE PRIDE I.Y.W (Dec 5, 2008)

Custom Drywall SVC
Thank You for your input on small jobs I PRICE


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

carpentaper said:


> be kind ******, he's new. welcome TP!


 
Yeah, I've been so busy lately that I haven't even had time to come on here! I just get the update or reply posts to my phone every morning


----------

